# Why does Opera load faster than other Browzers.?



## the deconstructionist (Aug 15, 2006)

8)  My question is ,Why does Opera load faster than other Browzers.like Firefox or IE?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2006)

i don't see any loading difference between opera and firefox.opera is more professional but some sites doesn't open with it.so i prefer firefox.


----------



## Alfansey06 (Aug 15, 2006)

I dont know. but i have seen opera monitors what you are viewing. means if some image is loading, you scroll down to another image. top one stops and bottom starts loading.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 15, 2006)

Come on man, Opera infact takes longer to load than others. But the best part of it is that surfing with Opera is the fastest.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 15, 2006)

opera 9 i feel is faster comparatively as am using both.. but 1 thing i noticed that firefox takes less time to re open pages which are opened before..

ya and its true that working with opera is faster say for ex.. they now introduced a new option with "paste" as "paste and go".. it really helps as u need not req to press enter while searching or opening url using a copy paste..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2006)

dunno y its fast but opera's cache is the best..... + its low on ram....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

It seems fast cause it loads text first maybe, like firefox does. Now even IE7 is fsat too.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 15, 2006)

Can ny 1 also tell Why does BMW runs faster than other cars ? 


Ans:-Ask tis question to manufacturers of BMW 
lolz


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 17, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> Can ny 1 also tell Why does BMW runs faster than other cars ?
> 
> 
> Ans:-Ask tis question to manufacturers of BMW
> lolz




If not the manufacturers then ask the experts and I hope this the right place to ask the question.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 17, 2006)

the deconstructionist said:
			
		

> If not the manufacturers then ask the experts and I hope this the right place to ask the question.



LOL 

great reply !!!!


----------



## mediator (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahh! Firefox loads and searches pages much faster than opera on my box!


----------



## JGuru (Aug 17, 2006)

Opera has some Net tweaks in place. Like 'http pipelining', loads text from the page
 first, loads Image in the background. You can do the same tweaks for FireFox.
 Type 'about:config' in the address bar & change the Net connection settings.
 FireFox will load faster now!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 17, 2006)

^^
True!
I usually add following lines in *prefs.js* file to increase the FF speed:


```
user_pref("browser.turbo.enabled", true);
user_pref("config.trim_on_minimize", false);
user_pref("network.http.pipelining", true);
user_pref("network.http.proxy.pipelining", true);
user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0);
```


----------



## chesss (Aug 17, 2006)

One definite reason I know of is Opera's javascript loading speed.
This has been proved in innumerable tests 
See here : *celtickane.com/projects/jsspeed.php


> Well, the conclusion is quite clear: Opera beat the **** out of everything else. It's more than 3.5 times faster than all of the other competing browsers.



Another reason is Opera's caching ability, Opera really makes use of cache(downloaded data), so there is huge speed advantage when visiting a site second time. (make sure you increase the cache from preferences.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 18, 2006)

Opera caches all your pages, scripts, flash files, pictures etc. so the next time your visit all it has to do is load from its cached file. it occupies about 20Mb to do this. 
increasing this size will allow the browser to cache more.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 18, 2006)

In my experience, Opera hasn't loaded so quickly. It loads up faster than Firefox, but if you want speed, try dillo or epiphany, or even links.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 20, 2007)

JGuru said:
			
		

> Opera has some Net tweaks in place. Like 'http pipelining', loads text from the page
> first, loads Image in the background. You can do the same tweaks for FireFox.
> Type 'about:config' in the address bar & change the Net connection settings.
> FireFox will load faster now!!



I m using FF2
I typed about:config



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> I usually add following lines in prefs.js file to increase the FF speed:



But cud nt find *prefs.js*
YYY???


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 20, 2007)

Opera uses an algorithm which downloads and renders the html (text) part of the web page first and then downloads the images. Moreover, the images and javascript files are stored in cache for faster browsing. This gives Opera an edge over other browsers.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 20, 2007)

Opera is a far more technical browser. One of the reasons why opera is faster than firefox is that in firefox, you install 3rd party apps, which are not hardcoded in the original code. Whereas in Opera, most of the features are built in, which means they are part of the main code, so no inconsistencies.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 20, 2007)

Moreover, Opera is written in a very low level language. This makes it quite fast.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 20, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> In my experience, Opera hasn't loaded so quickly. It loads up faster than Firefox, but if you want speed, try dillo or epiphany, or even links.


 People will go crazy trying to use links or lynx. They are great for CLI browsing.


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 20, 2007)

opera rox


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> opera rox


 But fanboyism doesn't. Make your post more sensible. I say opera is the worst browser in the world. But, why? Reasons are needed and anyways this is completely off topic. Avoid making such stupid posts.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2007)

```
HEY  Vishal Any Setting For Firefox
```


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> Moreover, Opera is written in a very low level language. This makes it quite fast.



out of curiosity: which language is opera coded in?

yes, opera has been the fastest for me too. its caching is the best! but i occasionally use ie7 for pages not supported by opera. i dun use FF just becoz i hate the memory leak. it brings down the system! apart from this FF is one of the best browsers!


----------



## iMav (Jan 21, 2007)

i find firefox to b faster than opera .... i can see a major sped change in page loading while using opera and comparing it to firefox

i hv never faced the so called 'memory leak' .... only wen i start ff it takes some time tht may b coz it always chks for updates of the plugins and themes .... other than tht no fanboyism but personal experience i find ff to b faster than opera and ie7


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 21, 2007)

Check wikipedia for the details .

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera_browser


----------



## nikhilrao (Jan 21, 2007)

^ Nice info there Apoorv


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

Just started using opera some days ago.
I wonder y i didnt experimented with this Browser.
It is the best browser i hav ever seen.


----------

